# HCC auditing tools



## coder1

Good Afternoon Coding World,

Do anyone have any information they can share regarding audit tools for HCC coding practices. I currently work for a large provider company that see Medicare Advantage patients. Any information will be helpful this is my first week working for the company.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## em2177

I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?


----------



## sdb67

I'm just starting audits - would you send me the tool you have as well?  my email is sblair1167@gmail.com
Thank you so much!


----------



## tmlbwells

I'm starting to do audits as well.  I could use it too if you don't mind.  My email is tmlbwells@yahoo.com.


Thanks,
Mary Wells, CPC, RCC


----------



## em2177

Hello,

I have sent you the HCC tool book. Let me know if you did not receive it.

Thank You.


----------



## marlapanday

*HCC coding tool*

Could someone please send me any helpful information or tools for HCC coding.
Thank you so much.
my email is 
marlapanday@hotmail.com

thanks again


----------



## minoweka

*HCC...me too please*

Thank you in advance for HCC coding tool. I appreciate it.

minoweka@yahoo.com


----------



## Estela

Thank you in advance for HCC coding tool. I appreciate it.
My email is emohammad@heartlandalliance.org


----------



## jocarter

*HCC Coding Tool*

I would greatly appreaciate a copy of the tool mentioned in these threads.
My email : jmcarter@saintfrancis.com

thank you soooo much!


----------



## coder1

*HCC audit tool*

Hello

I'm sending my email again genobruns@aol.com

I sent it before as a private message.

Thanks again


----------



## IGGYWOK

*Request for HCC auditing tool*

Hi!  I would love to have the tool as well.   My email address is Arp6702@sbcglobal.net.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cynthiabrown

Me too!!! browncynthia62@yahoo.com


----------



## Vdudala

*HCC aduit tool*

Hi
Can I get a copy of audit tool... appreciate you help in advance
my e-mail is vani.dudala@gmail.com


----------



## djohnson

I would greatly appreciate a copy of the audit tool as well. Mjleniorcity@aol.com


----------



## despinoza

*Hcc*

ME too if you dont mind..

diana.espinoza8703@gmail.com


----------



## cher1dors@yahoo.com

*Audit Tool*

Can you please send me a copy of the audit tool

cher1dors@yahoo.com

Thanks,


----------



## angie mm

*HCC Auditing tool*

I would also love to see this auditing tool for HCC!
Thank you in advance

gaia035@charter.net


----------



## jcroly

Could I get a copy of the HCC audit tool?

Thanks

Julie


----------



## jcroly

Could I get a copy of the HCC audit tool? 
mjcroly@gmail.com

Thanks.

Julie


----------



## angie1

I would appreciate a copy of that HCC auditing tool Thank you very much for your help. My email is awilliams@essencehealthcare.com


----------



## jocarter

*HCC Tool*

Has anyone received a copy of the tool mentioned in the original post?  I am still anxiously awaiting mine!

jcartercpma@yahoo.com



Thank you,
Jolene Carter, CPC, CPMA


----------



## gpirtle

I would like this too

pirtle6976@yahoo.com


Thanks,
Glenna Pirtle, CPC


----------



## ivonneatanacio

*HCC audit tool*

Could I have it sent to my email? 

atanacioi@vaeye.com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kwall

I would greatly appreciate a copy of the tool mentioned in these threads.
My email : kwal0523@sbcglobal.net

thank you soooo much!


----------



## cher1dors@yahoo.com

Joline:

I am still waiting for the auditing tool too!!!


----------



## lasonya

Hello everyone,
Can someone also email me a copy of the HCC audit tool. I would greatly appreciate it. lnix@aspirehealthcare.com Thanks in advance


----------



## debi7478

*HCC Tool Kit*

Can I please also get a copy.     Debi7478@aol.com

Thank you


----------



## rav612

Hello, I would like to know if you could please share with me the toolkit. Thank you in advance.    ravmd612@gmail.com


----------



## subhankar

testing


----------



## Pam Brooks

testing _ forum


----------



## Pam Brooks

testing _forum


----------



## SATHISHM1830

Hi all,
      Can someone send me a copy of the HCC Audit tool please. Thanks in advance. (satphysio@gmail.com)


----------



## lchristy

Hello,
I would greatly appreciate you sending me the HCC auditing tool as well!!
Lchristy@partners.org
Thanks ?


----------



## sgaylor1

*HCC auditing tool*

That would be a great resource to have...if you don't mind sharing!
boop0098@yahoo.com

Thanks so much!


----------



## lguzman63

*Could you provide me with this tool as well, my e-mail address is lceleniapr@yahoo.co*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Could you provide me with this tool as well, my e-mail address is lceleniapr@yahoo.co


----------



## spraxl72@gmail.com

*HCC program management*

I know this is an old thread but I am looking for tools and tips on how to better manage a HCC program.  If there is anyone out there that has experience with how to manage a large HCC program that would be great.  I was hired to take over this program but no guildelines or protocols are in place in the organization and we have 72 out patient locations with 400+ doctors.  my email is spraxl72@gmail.com.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## IGGYWOK

*HCC Tool*

If anyone has received the auditing tool.  Please share.  Thanks in advance.
Arp6702@sbcglobal.net


----------



## dulshafer

*HCC Tool*

If anyone has an HCC tool I would appreciate it! 

Danielleulshafer@msn.com

Thanks!


----------



## HeidiLynn

*HCC codign tools audit*

thank you for the info. 
hlynnvonortloff@gmail.com


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA

spraxl72@gmail.com said:


> I know this is an old thread but I am looking for tools and tips on how to better manage a HCC program.  If there is anyone out there that has experience with how to manage a large HCC program that would be great.  I was hired to take over this program but no guildelines or protocols are in place in the organization and we have 72 out patient locations with 400+ doctors.  my email is spraxl72@gmail.com.  Thank you in advance.



Optum Ingenix has extensive educational information to train your providers and coders/auditors. 

I have worked as an HCC physician auditor. In our department we were responsible for providing each physician with an annual audit of all their HCC patients. We pulled our reports from a software called revenue max. This diagnosis detail report printed out every patient with a participating medicare advantage plan and all previously diagnosed chronic conditions. Then we were responsible for: 
auditing the entire chart (for the specific payment year) for each patient for the provider we were auditing. 

Our main focus was education. So we would identify all missed opportunities for that payment year. Discuss proper documentation based on ICD 9/10 guidelines (i.e. diabetic causal relationships, acute stroke vs. late effects). We would also query the physicians on conflicting dx's, the patient problem list, etc. In the EHR that we used the Problem list was carried forward on each encounter/record and the provider would pull the diagnoses from that list. So as you can imagine if an incorrect code was listed in error. The provider selected this code for their assessment for the duration of that year. We would get the providers permission/sign off for us to go in and update the problem list to reflect the correct codes based on physician documentation and the providers clarification.


----------



## debi7478

*HCC Audit Tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Please send me one as well I have been looking for something with guidance  debi7478@aol.com

Thanks


----------



## Robyn07

*HCC Auditing information*

Would you please email the information to me as well at Robbiepooh63@gmail.com?

thank you in advance.
Robyn


----------



## mcemmerling

*Auditing tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



"CAN YOU PLEASE SEND ME A COPY OF THE TOOL. THANK YOU memmerling@aboutsmh.org"


----------



## Issi

*HCC coding tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Would love to have a copy of this tool as well.
My email address is ikennedy@crystalrunhealthcare.com

Thank you.
Isabelle


----------



## glgallup08

*hcc audit tools*

hi I am starting to audit as well. can you send me a copy too? glgallup@sentara.com


----------



## mmullnix

*HCC Auditing Tool*

I just saw this thread and was wonder if I may have a copy of your HCC auditing tool.  You may send it to mkmsport@sonic.net


----------



## tinam07

Do you have a copy of an auditing tool for inpatient E&M and for Psychiatric Inpatient services?  

If you do can you please send me a copy to pmhllc@hotmail.com 

Thank you


----------



## cmcevoy

*HCC audit tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Can you send me the HCC audit tool?
My email is cmcevoy@institute.org

Thanks


----------



## mrsalexander

*HCC Tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Good morning Elizabeth - Could you please and thank you also e-mail me your HCC auditing tool? I would greatly appreciate it. My e-mail is bbarnard@wmhs.com


----------



## deerone2you

*Auditing Tool*

Hi could I get a copy of the auditing tool? 
My email address is deerone2you@yahoo.com


----------



## shanta.hill472@gmail.com

*HCC tools*

Hi
Can someone please send me coding tools on HCC coding audits. Thanks in advance...here is my email
shanta.hill472@gmail.com


----------



## kristydews

*HCC Auditing Tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Hello,

Could you please send me the auditing tool as well.


----------



## becky_dyal@bcbstx.com

*Need HCC Tool Please*

hello,

If the coding tool that was sent sometime last year is still available can you please send it to me at becky_dyal@bcbstx.com. I would really appreciate it. Thank you in advance.

Becky


----------



## arcisara@gmail.com

*HCC Tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



I work on MRA would you please share your tool with me?
Thank you.


----------



## domonique

*Auditing Tool*

Hi,

I know it's been a year but please send me the auditing tool. My email address is domonique.perkins.dp@gmail.com.


Thanks


----------



## angelamhickman@gmail.com

*Woiuld love to have your audit tool and thank you*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



could you send to angelamhickman@gmail.com


----------



## ksarith9@gmail.com

*Hcc coding tool*

Thanks in advance for your coding too.
my email is drsarithk@gmail.com


----------



## despinoza

*HCC auditing tool*

Could I too get a copy of the HCC tool mentioned if still available. My email is: mizzdj87@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stephanie1234

*HCC Auditing Tool*

I would greatly appreciate it if anyone could forward me a copy of the above mentioned auditing tool.  My email is stephaniesathe@ymail.com   TIA


----------



## sujaya101

*Hcc*

I would appreciate if you could share the tool with me: sujaya101@gmail.com


----------



## Lauren Hurtado

*To EM2177-May I please have a copy of the HCC Coding Tool?*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Hi EM2177-

I'm interested in the HCC coding tool you mentioned.  Would you please send me a copy?  My e-mail address is Lauren.Hurtado@g.austincc.edu. 

Thanks!


----------



## DEHall

*HCC Auditing Tools*

I'd LOVE to get a link to HCC auditing tools!  I'm starting a new project and would really appreciate the help.  My email is dmlittlem130@gmail.com


----------



## second to none 

*HCC Auditing Tool*

Please, can someone share the HCC auditing tools. with me. My email is mapleflower84@hotmail.com. I will really appreciate your help.


----------



## debi7478

*HCC coding tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Thank you in advance. Debi7478@aol.com


----------



## debi7478

*HCC coding tool*

Anyone have any HCC provider query samples?


----------



## rakeshcpc

*Hcc coding tool*

Hi,
  Friends pls anyone shart HCC coding tool, to below mail id.

rakeshcpc01@gmail.com


----------



## tjbd57

I am just now starting audits as well and would greatly appreciate a copy of the audit tool as well
Thank you so much!!
Terri Durham, CPC


----------



## Arlene2022

*Auditing Tool*

I would appreciate auditing tool. I am studying for the CPMA now. Have CPC. Would you kindly send to my email?  acastello@njaim.com
Thank you in advance!
Arlene


----------



## gnp001

*HCC Auditing Tools*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Hi Elizabeth,

I would appreciate it if you could share your HCC coding tool.  I passed my CPMA and am trying to learn as much as possible.  Thank you so much!

My email address is:  2honeymooners@gmail.com


----------



## debi7478

*HCC auditing Tools*

Has anyone gotten the tools from em2177 yet?  I am still waiting too.


----------



## greendm

I would like to have the tool as well if possible.


Dawna Cornett, CPC
dawna@prmg365.com


----------



## coder17

*Hcc audit tool*

Could you send this to me as well? Thank you! rntrap@gmail.com


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com

Good Morning, 

I would like a copy of the HCC audit tool as well. If you have the document in one of the following file extensions: bmp, doc, gif, jpe, jpeg, jpg, pdf, png, ppt, psd, txt, zip you can edit your post and add the attachment. 

Thank you in advance. 
Steph


----------



## sabar

*Cpc, cpma, crc, cdip, ccs*

Kindly, I would like a copy of the tool as well; my email address is sabar27@hotmail.com.

Thanks,
Faiza


----------



## marylousnews

*HCC tools*

Can I please get a copy of the HCC coding tools mentioned in this thread?  I really appreciate it!  my email is raymarjj4@yahoo.com  Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Suzanne Fletcher-Petrich

*HCC tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?


I am interested in the HCC tool mentioned in this thread - did anyone get it, and can someone send it tome me if they did? Either to sfpetrich@harbornet.com or to sfletcher-petrich@uwp.washington.edu.

Thank you,


----------



## clebius

*HCC tool*

Can I have the HCC Audit Tool, please

Conniew1997@gmail.com

Taking certifying exam in 2 weeks
thanks

Connie


----------



## jehall

*JeHall, BSN, RN, HCS-D, CPC*

Whomever has the HCC Audit Tool, I would appreciate having it:  Janis.Hall.RN@gmail.com


----------



## barryj

*JoBarry, RN, CPC*

I am also interested in the HCC tool mentioned in this thread Originally Posted: by em2177 and would appreciate having a copy. My email address is: jbarry107@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## Tshallenberger

could I also get a copy of the auditing tool, my email is tshallenberger@fxcrs.com.......thanks much


----------



## Sayed.Akbar@damanhealth.ae

*Dr.Syed Muhammad Akber*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



please find my email address ,

drsyedakber@gmail.com


----------



## rammantha

*HCC audit tool*

Hi,

Could you please share me the audit tool. I just started working on it. My Email ID : rammantha.646@gmail.com

Thanks 
Ram Mantha


----------



## rammantha

*HCC audit tool*

Hi,

Quote Originally Posted by em2177 View Post 

I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?

Could you please share me the audit tool. I just started working on it. My Email ID : rammantha.646@gmail.com

Thanks 
Ram Mantha


----------



## cristakelley

*HCC Audit tools*

Could I get a copy of the audit tool also? Our providers see Medicare Advantage patients.  Thanks.  

My home email is cristakelley0721@gmail.com

Or my work email is
ckelley@harbinclinic.com


----------



## gnp001

*HCC auditing tool*

Good Morning Elizabeth,

If you wouldn't mind I am interested in the HCC coding and have signed up for the CRC credential with AAPC, I would really appreciate a copy of your audit tool!  My email address is:  2honeymooners@gmail.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## clebius

Sayed.Akbar@damanhealth.ae said:


> please find my email address ,
> 
> drsyedakber@gmail.com



My email address is conniew1997@gmail.com

Thank you,
Connie


----------



## clebius

rammantha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by em2177 View Post
> 
> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?
> 
> Could you please share me the audit tool. I just started working on it. My Email ID : rammantha.646@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks
> Ram Mantha



My address is conniew1997@gmail.com

Unfortunately, I failed the HCC exam last week. I have never failed anything in my life, and I am an adcanced practice nurse in anesthesia!  I can't believe it. 

Connie


----------



## clebius

*HCC Codes for 2015 and 2016*

Does anyone have a complete copy of the codes that map for Risk Adjustment for 2015 and 2016???   My company is now having us code only HCC's that map but are not providing the codes to us. I went online to CMS and thought I found them but the codes only go up to Category J and no more after that.  Plus, I failed the CRC exam last week.   HELP ANYONE???

Thanks,
Connie
conniew1997@gmail.com


----------



## angelamhickman@gmail.com

*hcc audit tool*

my email is angela.hickman@miramedgs.com if you would kindly share the hcc audit tool!


----------



## MCNA217

Please send me the tool as well

beth.aldridge@ncmahealth.com

Thanks


----------



## em2177

*HCC Coding Tool  2015*

Hello Everyone,

The tool that I mentioned in my original post was from 2015. Does anyone still need this? I do not have the 2016 one yet....

Thank You.

This is the link:

http://www.stvincentipa.com/public/forms/Risk_Adjustment_Toolbook.pdf


----------



## Auddie1212

*HCC auditing tool*

Good Afternoon,

Trying to locate HCC auditing tool and any other resources to help educate our providers.  Anything would be much appreciated!


----------



## guin1951

*HCC Tool*

Hi Coders,
Please send me the HCC tool as well to nrodriguezconsulting@mail.com or @ noemirod514@gmail.com Greatly appreciated.

-Noemi


----------



## mcwriter

*HCC Auditing Tools*



coder1 said:


> Good Afternoon Coding World,
> 
> Do anyone have any information they can share regarding audit tools for HCC coding practices. I currently work for a large provider company that see Medicare Advantage patients. Any information will be helpful this is my first week working for the company.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi Elizabeth: would you mind sharing the tool with me also?
Thanks,
Mary Fitzgerald, MS, RN, CPC, CHC
mcwriter@yahoo.com


----------



## Marija Gobov Vukelja

*HCC aUDIT TOOL*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?[/QUDo you still have HCC audit tool?
> thanks Marijagobov@yahoo.com


----------



## SeanFleming0373

em2177 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The tool that I mentioned in my original post was from 2015. Does anyone still need this? I do not have the 2016 one yet....
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> This is the link:
> 
> http://www.stvincentipa.com/public/forms/Risk_Adjustment_Toolbook.pdf



Thank you, Elizabeth, for posting the link to the document


----------



## rbyrhd

*Hcc coding tools*



em2177 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The tool that I mentioned in my original post was from 2015. Does anyone still need this? I do not have the 2016 one yet....
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> This is the link:
> 
> http://www.stvincentipa.com/public/forms/Risk_Adjustment_Toolbook.pdf



Yes Elizabeth, we still need this. Please kindly share the one for 2016 once you have it. Thank you so much!


----------



## amy simmons

*HCC help*

I am needing some help with the HCC, my provider is looking for like a cheat sheet or which codes are the highest points. Thank you for any help! Would like the 2016 HCC tool help as well.Thanks!


----------



## Ldischinge

*Lisa*

Can someone send it to me as well Lisa@sensiblepsych.mygbiz.com


----------



## Dorthi

*Still have one?*

I am interested as well if you still have it. Dorthi@live.com


----------



## francis1989

can i have a copy as well  francis.avellana@yahoo.com


----------



## Leily911

*Help*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?




I am studying for the CRC exam.  I am having trouble figuring out where to find the HCC risk score for each HCC category.  For example HCC112 = 0.249 (per a website), but where do I find the 0.249 value from.  How do I know (for example) the risk score for HCC 18??  Where do I find the demographic scores??  My study material and all websites I am searching do not mention where one can find this data.  

Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## ivonneatanacio

May I get a copy sent to my email ivonneatanacio@hotmail.com

Thank you


----------



## Leily911

*me too!*

I would also like to have a copy.. bestcodingsource@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Leily911

*please share!*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



bestcodingsource@yahoo.com

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jamirsenti

*HCC audit tool*

Hi all 

I would greatly appreciate if you could also send me a copy of HCC audit tool @ jamirsenti@outlook.com

Thanks


----------



## almorris78

*HCC Auditing Tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



May I also have this audit tool? My email address is almorris78@gmail.com


----------



## r6075896940

*HCC audit tool*

May I get a copy sent to my email mrussellcpc@gmail.com 
Thanks


----------



## cbwalking

May I please get a copy of the HCC audit tool?
Thank you!
cbauditing@gmail.com


----------



## tbramhall

I would love a copy of the auditing tool, but email address is tbramhall2002@yahoo.com

Thank you.


----------



## westberzat

*HCC coding Tool*

Good Morning Coding World,

Please can someone send me the HCC auditing tool.

Thank you,
berzatcheryl@yahoo.com


----------



## Sunshine Rose

*me too!*

Hi,
Can you send me the HCC audit tool?
Thanks!
Christina
christina.nelson@cuyunamed.org


----------



## sclement@penbayhealthcare.org

I would also like to have a copy of the HCC auditing tool.  Thank you!   sclement@penbayhealthcare.org


----------



## david.wagner

I'd like a copy of the HCC audit tool.  My email is david.wagner.b@gmail.com.

thanks in advanced!


----------



## marie.waldron2203@gmail.com

*HCC Coding Tool*

I'm interested in the tool as well. 

Thank you,
Marie.waldron2203@gmail.com


----------



## samm1013

*Me too*

Good Morning Coding World,

Please can someone send me the HCC auditing?

Thank you
Sangria10132@gmail.com


----------



## jamirsenti

*Audit tool*



em2177 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have sent you the HCC tool book. Let me know if you did not receive it.
> 
> Thank You.




Hi, 

will you kindly send me your audit tool to me as well at "jamirsenti@outlook.com"
Thanks in advance


----------



## gpirtle

Please can someone send me the HCC auditing? pirtle6976@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## dianeld

*HCC coding tool*

If this is still available, I would love to see it too,
thanks
Diane


----------



## joellenbo@gmail.com

*HCC Tool*

If someone could send me the HCC tool that would be much appreciated joellenbo@gmail.com


----------



## cienfuegos

*HCC tool book*

Hello Elizabeth, I'm auditor in a company, i will really appreciate if you could send me any HCC tool book, 
Thanks in advance.

My email jorcayar@yahoo.com


----------



## agrieb

*HCC coding/auditing tool*

I'm jumping on the bandwagon. Could someone send the tool to me as well? Thank you! ashley.grieb@simedhealth.com


----------



## cgomeringer

*HCC Coding Tool*

I could really use a cheat sheet for HCC coding for a Physician Practice and Inpatient Hospital Billing.  For the Physician Practice (Internal Medicine) a cheat sheet with common codes??  Access to the HCC Tool Book would be helpful too!! I appreciate the help.  My email address is carol.gomeringer@jefferson.edu  Thank you!


----------



## daedolos

Please send me any helpful coding tools at eyasworksforyou@gmail.com

Peace
@_*
Thank you kindly.


----------



## ccosta

*HCC Auditing Tools*

Hello,

Know a little late in requesting this information, but have been focused on other projects and would like to get as much information as possible on this topic.
If you could send the HCC Auditing Tool would appreciate it.

Thank you,
Carl Costa
ccosta@me.com


----------



## roniquery

*HCC Auditing Tool*

Could someone send me the Auditing Tool please?

Thank you so much!

roni.query@comcast.net


----------



## kvegter

*HCC Implementation*

I am also new to HCC coding and would love to speak to someone about how it is implemented, the type of training recommended for coders/providers, any pitfalls that were encountered during implementation.  I'm trying to get a feel for the process.  

Any help would be appreciated...

Thank you


----------



## melissahavens579@yahoo.com

*HCC Coding*

Hello, 

I am new to HCC coding and start a new job in a week!!!!!!! Please send me your tool. Any help is much appreciated

melissahavens579@yahoo.com


----------



## awaller

*HCC Coding*

I could really use a cheat sheet for HCC coding for my practice too! Thanks.

apwaller2@gmail.com


----------



## SITHU

*Hcc coding tool*

Hello would you please send me the HCC coding tool with the Auditing Tool please?

I'm sending my email again sithudileep@hotmail.com

I sent it before as a private message.

Thanks again SITHU ANIRUDHAN COC
ICD-10-CM AAPC PROFICIENT


----------



## beeswell@wavecable.com

*CPC - Laura*

Hello Elizabeth,
Could you please send me the HCC Tool Kit for Auditing as well.  I just landed my first coding job since "graduating" from AAPC's online courses, exam,  and Practicode - yippee - The physician is in private practice since 2006 and is an internist.  I've inherited big shoes, as they had not developed any PQRS measures or auditing of anything! and the doc has been coding while seeing patients using EPIC.  It's a mess and behind on billing as well!!!  Thank you, Laura Ingram at beeswell@wavecable.com and beeswell@icloud.com


----------



## Quaker

Hello.  I am in need of an HCC auditing tool.  Can someone please send to me at scootnar@aol.com.  Thank you!


----------



## MonarchMedBill

*HCC tool*

Hello!  I would also like this emailed to me if at all possible.  I will be sitting for my CPMA this weekend and would be happy with any emails from anyone regarding tips and/or helpful tools.  My email is dfwmedicalbillingspecialist@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## rpanossian

I am interested as well , if you don't mind . 
My email  > atir15@hotmail.com

Thank you,

Rita


----------



## jlsschmidt

em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?




I would also really appreciate a copy of this as well. My email is jls.schmidt86@gmail.com

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Insurancedk

em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Please share the tool dhanchait@gmail.com


----------



## lisaaz74

em2177 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have sent you the HCC tool book. Let me know if you did not receive it.
> 
> Thank You.



Hi Elizabeth

Could you send it me as well, please.  I would greatly appreciate it   my email is lisaaz74@yahoo.com

Lisa


----------



## shepherddl

*Please*

This is wonderful..is there anyway I can get a copy, also?

Thank you so much!

koryandleslie@yahoo.com


----------



## jonesjoleta@gmail.com

*HCC Audit tool*

Hello!  Does anyone have an HCC audit tool that they would be willing to share?  My e-mail is jonesjoleta@gmail.com

Thank you in advance,

JJ


----------



## 01085585

em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Can you email me too?
ALittle@mckenziemedicalcenter.com


----------



## debrak395

Could I please get one as well:  kovacevich11@cableone.net


----------



## andreasuemoore@hotmail.com

*auditing tool*

I too would like a copy of the auditing tool mentioned. andreasuemoore@Hotmail.com Thank you


----------



## Arosboro

em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Would you mind sending me that tool as well, please? AMKR2016@icloud.com

Thank-you!


----------



## JERRYHOUCHIN

*HCC Auditing Tool*

If anyone would like to share I also need a good HCC Auditing too.  You can email me at jhouchin@csog.net


----------



## az2tn@yahoo.com

*HCC auditing tool*

Could someone who has this tool please send it to me. My email is az2tn@yahoo.com   Thanks!!


----------



## shie766

*HCC tool*

Could someone who has this tool please send it to me. My email is [marci.steele@medisync.com]   Thanks!!


----------



## tdcook70

*Would love to have this tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



My email is tammy.cook@navigant.com and I would love this HCC tool.  I am newly certified and need all the help I can get.

Thanks...Tammy


----------



## clebius

*HCC audit tool*

Could you send it to me also-conniew1997@gmail.com
Thanks
Connie


----------



## PCAVANESS

*help please*

I know this is an old thread. hoping someone who got the HCC audit tool would still be willing to share with me. 

pcavaness@comanchecmc.com  or
pamcavaness34@gmail.com


----------



## Francis1986

*HCC Auditing tool*

I know this is an old thread. I'm really hoping someone who got the HCC audit tool would still be willing to share with me.I would really appreciate it. most needed.
Thank you  Juelez24@yahoo.com


----------



## Tinakim18

Francis1986 said:


> I know this is an old thread. I'm really hoping someone who got the HCC audit tool would still be willing to share with me.I would really appreciate it. most needed.
> Thank you  Juelez24@yahoo.com



Hi, did you get the tool? I am wondering if anyone is still responding to this thread and actually sending it? Thank you!!


----------



## dduplisea

*HCC Coding*

Any help or reference material would be greatly appreciated  !!!!
here' s my email dede_216@hotmail.com


----------



## DORAZIO73

*HCC Auditing Tool*

Would you be able to send me this tool as well. My email is dorazio73@aol.com.


----------



## carolhodge

Could I possible get a copy of the audit tool also please.  Thanks in advance.    hodgec@sjchs.org


----------



## manning884

*HCC auditing tool*

Hello all!
I would love to have the HCC auditing too.
manning884@gmail.com

Thank you!
Kelly Manning


----------



## jfahan

em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Could I get that tool as well please?
jlfkarn@gmail.com

thank you!


----------



## ilittle36

*HCC Audit*

Can you please send me the information as well?

Thank you
ilittle36@ymail.com


----------



## kroemer4

*Great Tools!*

I like great tools as well! Could you send me a copy: roemerk@genesishealth.com


----------



## brandee

*audiit*

could i get a copy of the tool as well 928brandee@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## SarahEFox

If you are still sending these I would love a copy.  sarahefox@comcast.net

Thanks so much


----------



## sherriej100

*Auditing tool*

Good morning,

I would love a copy of the Auditing tool please.  My email is Sherrie.johnston@sbcglobal.net
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mearnest

If you are still sending the tools, could I have a copy too?  my email is  mearnest@mdlab.com

Thank you in advance


----------



## eescalera

Sorry to ask...
Can you please send the auditing tools to the following email address: elsa15799@gmail.com
Thank you!!


----------



## angeltiara3 

*Hcc tool*

tiffanyhannahcpc@gmail.com

Please and thank you!


----------



## carolhodge

Could I get a copy too?  I would greatly appreciate it.

hodgec@sjchs.org


----------



## SarahEFox

*HCC Auditing Tool*

If you are still responding to this thread, I would love a copy. SarahEFox@comcast.net.

Thank You!


----------



## jtb57chevy

*HCC Audit tool*

If you are still willing to share your audit tool, I 'd really appreciate a copy!  tlblevins57@gmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## dacia.carroll@antonellicollege.edu

I would love a copy of the HCC auditing tools as well please. My email is dacia.carroll@yahoo.com.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## eirizarry2

*tool for HCC coding*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



i would love to have this tool for HCC if its possible... eirizarry2@hotmail.com


----------



## momo2

*HCC Coding Tool*

Hello,

Would anyone be able to send me an HCC coding tool?  My email address is dlaughlin4@hotmail.com

Greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## Rosalbacesar@yahoo.es 

*Can you share this tool wit me please?*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



thank you.

rosalbacesar@yahoo.es


----------



## mtodd

*HCC Coding*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



May I please have this tool?  My email is mbtodd@ptd.net.

Will this be useful as an HCC audit tool as well?

Thank you,


----------



## crchandl

*HCC Auditing tools*

Will you please send me the HCC coding tool mentioned in the thread?  Thank you in advance for sharing.  candicechandler36@gmail.com

Candice


----------



## sglasser

*HCC Audit tool*

If you are still responding to this thread, I would greatly appreciate it if you could send me a copy of the audit tool as well.  I just started a new position and I think this will prove invaluable.  Thank you.  My email address is: glasser68@aol.com


----------



## Lbalsam

*Would you be willing to share again?*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Hi there-

I would love to see your audit tool! If you don't mind sharing it again that would be great! My email is:lbalsam@intermed.com

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## BeatrizBell04

*Medical Auditor-HCC Coder*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Hi,

Thank you in advanced. I recently started HCC Coding and would appreciate if you are be able to share your audit tool as well. beatrizbell13@gmail.com

Beatriz


----------



## bregalado

*HCC Coding*

Hi would you please share with me   e-mail barbyregalado@yahoo.com  Thank you in advanced!


----------



## 1010murthy

Will you please send me the HCC coding tool mentioned in the thread? Thank you in advance for sharing. murthycpc@gmail.com


----------



## coliver

*HCC Audit Tool*

I would also appreciate getting the audit tool for HCCs..
My email is coliver00@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance!
Christine


----------



## Pathos

em2177 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> The tool that I mentioned in my original post was from 2015. Does anyone still need this? I do not have the 2016 one yet....
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> This is the link:
> 
> http://www.stvincentipa.com/public/forms/Risk_Adjustment_Toolbook.pdf



Hello everyone,

The last post em2177 made was last year, and I don't think she/he is checking this thread. However I did find this post which apparently is the one she/he is sharing. I haven't double checked the link or the content of the link so use at your own risk. I am guessing there might be a tool for each year, but again I haven't double checked.


----------



## marylousnews

*HCC Coding Tool*

If anyone has a copy of the HCC coding tool, can you please send it to me?  I would really appreciate it!!  My email is mlburns1220@gmail.com.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tammymills97

My organization is beginning internal HCC audits and any tools would be greatly appreciated. My email is ladymedic97@gmail.com Thank you in advance!!


----------



## tbragg14

*HCC Audit Tool*

Hi, could you please send me the tool, also. Thanks so much! 
tessa1779@yahoo.com


----------



## Stflorian

*HCC coding tool*

Good morning all. Does anyone have tools they use for doing HCC coding?
Thanks


----------



## mrsgood2019@gmail.com

I would like the HCC audit tool emailed to me as well. Thank you so much in advance. 
mmckneely@bkd.com


----------



## Varunkumar

Do anyone have any information they can share regarding audit tools for HCC coding practices. my mail is mevarun87@gmail.com. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marandee

*deesgalaxy65@gmail.com - greatly appreciated*

If I can get your helpful tool, I'd be forever grateful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mia12

Can someone please forward the HCC audit tool, thank u so much jamie_cpc@hotmail.com


----------



## fami

em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Hi,
May I have a copy of your tool as well.. need to audit accounts. 

Thanks,
Fam_po2002@yahoo.com




Fami


----------



## VGOWER

*HCC audit tool*

Hello,
I would love to also get the the HCC audit tool. My email: Vickygower59@gmail.com

Thank you,
Vicky


----------



## ktsully

I would also like the HCC audit tool. ktsully74@gmail.com. 

Thank you!


----------



## 7140regina

*auditing tool*

I could use some help with a RAC auditing tool. Our state has not been able to find a contractor and we need to do some catch up work. Any help or guidance would be appreciated


----------



## LorFeigel

Hi, I would also appreciate your audit tools.  My email is Lorfeigel3@gmail.com.
Thank you so much! Lori


----------



## muhammadimran

*HCC Audit Tool*



em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?




Can you please email me the HCC Audit Tool as well? I greatly appreciate your help. 
My email is temsgz@gmail.com


----------



## ksanthony

em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?



Would you please send this tool to karen@drkarawallace.com .
Thank you,


----------



## InsewaPro

Could someone email me the HCC Auditing tool please! berridge2004@yahoo.com


----------



## dwilson75

em2177 said:


> I have a great tool for HCC coding. What is your email address?


Hi Elizabeth I just saw this post and was wondering if you could send me the name of the tool you us. My email address is dswilson75@yahoo.com. Thank you in advance!


----------



## aplyons2320

If that Risk Coding (HCC) Audit tool is still available. I would also like a copy please and thank you in advance. 
aileen.lyons@bmc.org


----------



## Sara El Naggar

Hi everyone,
I would really appreciate receiving the
Risk Coding (HCC) Audit tool if it's still available.
email address: alnajjarsarah@hotmail.com

Thanks in advance.


----------

